
Logicoma Elysian: a 56kb demoscene project using Rust - kibwen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWwNgVwQG1A
======
kibwen
The creator is in the /r/rust thread answering questions if anyone is
interested to learn more about how this was made:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/597hhv/logicoma_elysi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/597hhv/logicoma_elysian_1st_place_trsac_2016_pc_64kb/)

